# More ID Help



## jhelms7 (Aug 4, 2011)

This one is a 1st for me. Caught in the sand flea trip this morning. Looks like a mini tank, what is it?


----------



## Capt. John (Oct 5, 2007)

Male sand flea. 👍


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

I have always had better luck with those than the female's


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Talked about here as well:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f30/sand-flea-question-152074/

It's a white or Spiny sand Crab


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

PaulBoydenCustoms said:


> I have always had better luck with those than the female's


That doesn't sound good:whistling::blink::whistling: hahaha


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Jason said:


> That doesn't sound good:whistling::blink::whistling: hahaha


yeah your right........... well just look at it as I keep the females for myself......lol (cant really think of a come back) lol ya got me


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

we called them mole crabs on the west coast.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

PaulBoydenCustoms said:


> yeah your right........... well just look at it as I keep the females for myself......lol (cant really think of a come back) lol ya got me


 
Come on brother....a sexist comment like I meant fishing w/ the guys is always better due to guys are better fishers!!!:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Jason said:


> Come on brother....a sexist comment like I meant fishing w/ the guys is always better due to guys are better fishers!!!:yes::thumbsup:


lol, touche'


----------



## jhelms7 (Aug 4, 2011)

Jason said:


> That doesn't sound good:whistling::blink::whistling: hahaha


Thats hiliarious! Thx for the help everyone.


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

They are a lot stronger than the females and have sharp claws... kinda freaky looking


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

I don't know if they're sand fleas or some other kind of sand crab, but I know that when I put one on a hook I get ready.


----------

